
Behavior-Driven Test Data - motine
https://tomrothe.de/posts/behaviour-driven-test-data.html
======
smartygus
Really interesting concept. This would’ve been a godsend when I started adding
tests to a legacy app that I inherited! I’d be interested to try it out :)

